# Asus P8Z77-V iGPU always enabled



## bim27142 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just noticed it recently that the iGPU is still enabled and is still eating a chunk of my system memory even if I had my discrete GPU set on Primary display (PCIe) in the BIOS.

2 weeks ago I removed my discrete GPU (660Ti) and sold it... used iGPU since then and today I got a new discrete GPU (660 no Ti), did all I usually do to use it as primary but somehow, iGPU is still enabled.  

I already disabled Render Standby and Multi Monitor support in the BIOS... also uninstalled Intel Graphics driver from Device Manager... Virtu was not installed... Restarted several times and yet it is still showing in Device Manager... Manually disabled it in Device Manager for now...

But this is rather odd, I didn't had this issue before... what the heck did I do wrong?


----------



## bim27142 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rolled back to an older BIOS... Issue resolved...

This will be my last Asus mobo... nothin' but headaches...


----------



## Vuldrine (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello,

I have the same motherboard and can't disable the igpu, which bios version did you flash to resolved the problem ?

Thank you


----------



## Hood (Feb 18, 2013)

*Asus P8Z77-V Bios*

Hey guys, I too have the same board, and sometimes I have issues with my overclock settings.  The multiplier will stay the same through several reboots even though I change it each time.  I'm using BIOS v. 1805, running Windows 8 Pro x64.  Other Asus problems; the wireless software doesn't work (has to be constantly disabled/enabled to get connectivity back), the AI Suite II has many bugs (bogus sensor warnings, temps way out of range, etc.), can't uninstall AI Suite or components thereof (hangs system).  Seems like some of these problems didn't exist a while back (before last BIOS update to 1805).  I guess I'll try flashing 1708 again, unless one of you guys had a problem with it.


----------

